# Ordering of Gelatin Filters



## 70to210mmf4 (Jan 16, 2020)

I got this Ilford filter set "as is" for dirt cheap. I think they are all there, but they have been all jumbled up and I'm having a hard time working out what order they were originally in. I'm guessing they need to be ordered from yellow to magenta but that is easier said than done. Can somebody smarter than me tell me how these sheets should be ordered? Thanks.


----------



## tirediron (Jan 16, 2020)

There should be a very faint, white number in one corner; have you tried looking with a magnifying glass or loupe?  Failing that, then yes, your order looks right-ish.


----------



## 70to210mmf4 (Jan 16, 2020)

tirediron said:


> There should be a very faint, white number in one corner; have you tried looking with a magnifying glass or loupe?  Failing that, then yes, your order looks right-ish.



I don't see any little white numbers on them. I think the previous owner may have trimmed them because they are smaller than it says on the box. Maybe they didn't know about the numbers either and snipped them off.


----------



## webestang64 (Jan 18, 2020)

I might have a set of those, I 'll see if I can dig them out to get you the right order.


----------



## 480sparky (Jan 18, 2020)

Here's my set.  Hopefully this helps.


----------



## 70to210mmf4 (Jan 18, 2020)

480sparky said:


> Here's my set.  Hopefully this helps.


Yes that is very helpful, thank you! The thing I am most confused about is there are two sheets that are almost totally transparent but one is a slight yellow and one is a slight magenta. Do you have those too? It's also strange that #4 looks a lot more yellow than #3-1/2 in your picture.


----------



## 70to210mmf4 (Jan 18, 2020)

webestang64 said:


> I might have a set of those, I 'll see if I can dig them out to get you the right order.


That would be great thank you


----------



## 480sparky (Jan 18, 2020)

70to210mmf4 said:


> 480sparky said:
> 
> 
> > Here's my set.  Hopefully this helps.
> ...



IIRC, it has to do with the two colors multi-grade paper is designed to react to:  blue and green.  The yellow controls the blue sensitivity and the magenta controls the green.


----------

